
A Purified Implementation of NVM-Express Storage - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/12/13/purified-implementation-nvm-express-storage/
======
baruch
There is a large overhead in SAS as it was designed for HDDs where the latency
impact was not that critical.

The next bottleneck for SSDs after the move to NVMe is the limited number of
channels from a controller. NAND is pretty fast but it is only getting slower,
the key to make SSDs fast is parallelization between dies and a the bottleneck
is the changes to get to the dies.

Optane does get faster speeds by replacing the media with a faster one but for
now it is not price competitive for most users.

